# HD Extra Pack-Time to sign up?



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

We may be grandfathered in untill December but it looks like if you sign up now you get 3 months free. I took the leap today, will you? It may just be time to decide if it's worth it to you or not.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Everytime I go to the website to add it to my account, I have Plus HD DVR, it says I need to add HD Access. I will wait till the end of next month and add it, by calling.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

I am not changing anything because I was told twice that as long as you don't change your package , those channels will stay. however if you do change(upgrade or downgrade) your package you would than have to add that package for those channels. now I know crs's are not always right, however nobody has been able to show anything proving this dec turn off so I believe its best to wait and see on dec 16th. it only takes a minute to call and have it added.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

2000voltz said:


> I am not changing anything because I was told twice that as long as you don't change your package , those channels will stay. however if you do change(upgrade or downgrade) your package you would than have to add that package for those channels. now I know crs's are not always right, however nobody has been able to show anything proving this dec turn off so I believe its best to wait and see on dec 16th. it only takes a minute to call and have it added.


Yup, I'm with you. I'd rather not have the channels for a day then pay for them needlessly.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'll take the wait and see approach.


----------



## axl (Sep 12, 2007)

Ditto here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have to agree, patience may be a virtue here.


----------



## Jhorwitz (Sep 14, 2005)

What are the HD Extra channels again?


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

*Will the price of HD Access increase?*
HD Access will remain $9.99 per month. And don't forget that the Plus HD DVR package includes HD Access. A new premium service of unique HD networks, DIRECTV HD Extra Pack, is available for just $4.99/month. All programming and pricing subject to change at any time.

*Will there be an all-HD package that provides all the HD channels in one package without SD?*With HD Access DIRECTV will provide the HD counterpart (where available) to all the channels that you receive in your DIRECTV programming package, so you will automatically get the most HD channels you can.

To have the complete DIRECTV HD channel offerings, you would need to add the DIRECTV HD Extra Pack, which contains unique HD-only channels. (All pricing subject to change at any time without notice.)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380124


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Jhorwitz said:


> What are the HD Extra channels again?


----------------------
HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MHD, Smithsonian HD and MGM HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bnglbill said:


> We may be grandfathered in untill December but it looks like if you sign up now you get 3 months free. I took the leap today, will you? It may just be time to decide if it's worth it to you or not.


I did the same as you did a few weeks ago when it first appeared on the web site.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

2000voltz said:


> I am not changing anything because I was told twice that as long as you don't change your package , those channels will stay. however if you do change(upgrade or downgrade) your package you would than have to add that package for those channels. now I know crs's are not always right, however nobody has been able to show anything proving this dec turn off so I believe its best to wait and see on dec 16th. it only takes a minute to call and have it added.


Another ditto. I've asked the question - csr and retention - several times and always told not to worry. It's a matter of a minute or two to sort it out if we're wrong.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I did the same as you did a few weeks ago when it first appeared on the web site.


HMMM, sign up for 3 months free in December !Devil_lol


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm gonna wait too. You never know what could happen in the next 2 months.


----------



## warriorking (Jan 31, 2007)

:nono2: I am taking no action until they no longer showup ...Some people I am afraid are going to be pissed when they find out they jumped the gun to soon....I have always felt the Dec 15th Date was never set in stone for current HD subscribers...And I to have been told by CSR people that my package will loose no channels so long as I stay with my current plan.....


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

It states 3 FREE MONTHS right on the invoice if you go to change the package, so personally I can't see how this would harm anyone who does it. On the other hand waiting until they pull the plug probably won't hurt you either. I did it because I made another change to my package and thought I'd do it now so I wouldn't have to go through the (minor) hassle in December.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm with the wait and see crowd. As long as I'm getting the channels at no charge, why add this. Worse case scenario is that I have to add it Dec 15 and if the 3 month free deal is gone, I only pay 4.99 more than anyone adding now.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> *Will the price of HD Access increase?*
> HD Access will remain $9.99 per month. And don't forget that the Plus HD DVR package includes HD Access. A new premium service of unique HD networks, DIRECTV HD Extra Pack, is available for just $4.99/month. All programming and pricing subject to change at any time.
> 
> *Will there be an all-HD package that provides all the HD channels in one package without SD?*With HD Access DIRECTV will provide the HD counterpart (where available) to all the channels that you receive in your DIRECTV programming package, so you will automatically get the most HD channels you can.
> ...


thats correct if you sign up now, however we have all ready been signed up...for example, the channel package I have doesn't even Exist on their web site but I still get it and its still the same cost because I haven't added or subtracted anything, if I do I have to go with the packages that are on the web site now.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

2000voltz said:


> thats correct if you sign up now, however we have all ready been signed up...for example, the channel package I have doesn't even Exist on their web site but I still get it and its still the same cost because I haven't added or subtracted anything, if I do I have to go with the packages that are on the web site now.


You can add and subtract. I have an old defunct package but can still add premiums (HBO, Showtime, ect) w/o having to switch to a new package.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You can add and subtract. I have an old defunct package but can still add premiums (HBO, Showtime, ect) w/o having to switch to a new package.


see, even more good news!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

DMRI2006 said:


> It states 3 FREE MONTHS right on the invoice if you go to change the package, so personally I can't see how this would harm anyone who does it.


There is speculation, and I have been firmly in that camp since the Dec 15th date started getting tossed around, that for those who have been getting the HD Access all along, and therefore the channels slated for the HD Extra Pack, they will continue to receive those channels just as they are now long after Dec 15th as long as they don't make any changes to their package.

So, conceivably six months down the line, people could still be receiving these "free" (grandfathered into their HD Access sub) if they don't jump in now on the HD Extra Pack on the web site. Only slightly harmed from a monetary standpoint with a $4.99 a month charge you may not have had to be paying.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> HMMM, sign up for 3 months free in December !Devil_lol


Thats not the way its going to work.... your currently in the 3 months free period. :lol:


----------



## Trump_01 (May 26, 2007)

Heh the way it's currently working is the exact same as those weekends where they give out choice extra free for a weekend or even say starz or showtime. It doesnt show up on the account but u still get the channels. And after Dec 15th they are going to go poof. And then you need to sign up for the package.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

say-what said:


> I'm with the wait and see crowd. As long as I'm getting the channels at no charge, why add this. Worse case scenario is that I have to add it Dec 15 and if the 3 month free deal is gone, I only pay 4.99 more than anyone adding now.


I'm with you. And, since I'm grandfathered on Total Choice and am still getting the DNS HD stations, I'm not doing anything to my account till they do something first!


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Where are you guys seeing the sign-up for the Extra Pack? I signed into D*'s site today and there wasn't an option under my account for that package. I am still running the Total Choice Extra with all the premium channels. I could upgrade to premier for the RSNs, downgrade to the family package, or get the foreign channels, but there wasn't anything on the Extra Pack.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

2000voltz said:


> I am not changing anything because I was told twice that as long as you don't change your package , those channels will stay. however if you do change(upgrade or downgrade) your package you would than have to add that package for those channels. now I know crs's are not always right, however nobody has been able to show anything proving this dec turn off so I believe its best to wait and see on dec 16th. it only takes a minute to call and have it added.


Same here


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

aramus8 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the sign-up for the Extra Pack? I signed into D*'s site today and there wasn't an option under my account for that package. I am still running the Total Choice Extra with all the premium channels. I could upgrade to premier for the RSNs, downgrade to the family package, or get the foreign channels, but there wasn't anything on the Extra Pack.


HD Extra pack is listed under the Services tab of the change programming page.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Thats not the way its going to work.... your currently in the 3 months free period. :lol:


1. How is Oct 3 - Dec 15 three months?
2. It does not matter if I am currently getting it free now. If today I sign up for something that's free for three months it will be free for three months starting today. Will that offer still be available Dec 14th, or tomorrow for that matter, who knows?

In any case I'm staying put on my programming and not changing a thing. I want to see how they handle this with people who have both HR10's and HR20's first.


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

I am going to wait. If D* takes the channels away I'll have to see how much I miss them to see if I will pay. The only channel I would probably miss would be HDNET for its occasional sporting event.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Those new channels are great, but I have a problem with D* charging me more for channels I have had all year
HDNet, HD movies.
I look at it this way, we paid too much for the few HD channels we had before this, now its worth the extra ten bucks.
I also have a problem with the fact that as of Feb 2009 this all becomes a sneaky price increase as HD will be the norm, not an extra.
You know that won't decrease the price then.
I'm not doin' a thing


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

GP_23 said:


> Everytime I go to the website to add it to my account, I have Plus HD DVR, it says I need to add HD Access. I will wait till the end of next month and add it, by calling.


I had the same problem, but the additional HD Access fee was NOT added to my account. It took me about 20 minutes on the phone with a CSR to figure that out, though.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, what have I got to loose, I have it free through Jan 16th, by then, I'll know if you all still have it for free and if that's the case, I'll call and complain and get something else for free It's really not a big deal, I've been paying too much for the few hd channels we had from day one, IMO, and I'm sure we'll have to continue to pay more than we think we should have to. I definately think those channels will eventually drop off but that doesn't mean you will not get them for free if you call and ask to have them for free. Lately D is very good about giving free services for a short time.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I went ahead and added it on the website. First time I have ever done anything like that on the site. I probably messed up our whole account


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> HD Extra pack is listed under the Services tab of the change programming page.


Thanks!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I went ahead and added it on the website. First time I have ever done anything like that on the site. I probably messed up our whole account


Don't worry, Dolly, I'm sure you did OK.


----------



## mikeybc (Apr 22, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> There is speculation, and I have been firmly in that camp since the Dec 15th date started getting tossed around, that for those who have been getting the HD Access all along, and therefore the channels slated for the HD Extra Pack, they will continue to receive those channels just as they are now long after Dec 15th as long as they don't make any changes to their package.
> 
> So, conceivably six months down the line, people could still be receiving these "free" (grandfathered into their HD Access sub) if they don't jump in now on the HD Extra Pack on the web site. Only slightly harmed from a monetary standpoint with a $4.99 a month charge you may not have had to be paying.


I hope this is the case, because I sure as heck won't be paying an extra $5 a month for those channels. The only one I've watched once in a while is Universal HD to catch up on an NBC or SciFi show I may have missed...


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Don't worry, Dolly, I'm sure you did OK.


Well in the section where it says My Programming it looks O.K. And where it has the activity on your account site it looks O.K. But I can't help worrying, if it will still look O.K. when I get the next bill !danger:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Well in the section where it says My Programming it looks O.K. And where it has the activity on your account site it looks O.K. But I can't help worrying, if it will still look O.K. when I get the next bill !danger:


Another place to check your programming on D*s site is to do the following.At the bottom of any page while you are signed in on your account,scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click on the "E-mail us" link.Once that page opens,you can look over to the right side of that page and it should show a more extensive list for your programming.You may have to scroll down that page somewhat to see it,but it should be there.It shows me much more when compared to looking at "My Programming" or "Recent Activity" options on our account.I found this by accident recently because I was going to e-mail D* a question.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i am going to wait also....if i lose them that will be ok for a
while....the way they jack around with nflst-sf they may end
up offering it half price for 6 months or something


----------



## flgregg (Sep 21, 2007)

Another in the 'wait and see' camp. Not sure I'd pay extra for those channels at any rate...


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

i think if you sign up for the 4.99 hd extra package you will get the same 3 mo. free,that if you don't sign up.but i am going to make no changes until dec.15.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

I just checked my programming on D* site and it lists the following....

SHOWTIME HD
HBO HD
LOCALS HD
Cinemax HD
HD Access


I don't subscribe to HBO, Showtime or Cinemax. But I have their HDs. I don't watch any of these services very much. I just wondering if this a part of the additional HD access and it's available until 12/15? Does anyone/everyone have these channels also and even though you are not a subscriber?

One thing is for sure, even though I don't watch 'em that much, I'm not going to order the HD extra package unless I have to. Why mess with a good thing!


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

SledDog said:


> I just checked my programming on D* site and it lists the following....
> 
> SHOWTIME HD
> HBO HD
> ...


i don,t get premium channels,i get locals and all others with hd access


----------



## DCFSCAZARES (Dec 4, 2006)

You know what, Directv should give long time customers the Extra Pack for free. Back two years ago when I signed up for D*, I was told that HD fee was $9.95 for a few HD channels and the CR promised that soon (within 6 months), D* would have twice as many HD channels. Two years later, it finally happened. At least D* should offer such service for free for 12 months and not 3 months. Some of us have been patient to wait this long and continued to pay $9.95 a month for a few HD channels. Give us a break D*


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm always afraid to make changes to the package, since in all but one case, it has resulted in screwing up my current package and necessitated yet another call to fix it. I add a channel, and my locals go away, or DVR service gets disactivated, or something like that. I only call if it is a last resort. So, I am waiting until HDNET disappears (the only one I really need for NHL and some MLS). Then I will make the dreaded call and followups to fix what they screw up.


----------



## warriorking (Jan 31, 2007)

:nono2: As stated elsewhere in the Forums some are getting EMAILS from Direct informing them of the Package change after Dec 15th..So watch for any EMAILS from Direct...I have yet to receive one myself.....When or if I do get one Direct will get a ear full ..I have been promised by 3 different CSR's that no increase will take place nor will I loose any channels so long as I keep my current plan...


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought the hd extra package was going to be $4.99 I just checked my bill and it says $8. something for the hd extra package credited. So will it be $8 something or 4.99. I will wait and decide in december if I want those channels.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not changing anything until I absolutely need to and typically that only takes a phone call. Quite frankly most of the CSR scare the heck out of me. I recently had to cancel an upgrade installation (new Slimline and HD DVR) because the D* tech couldn't reach the place the Slimline needed to go. In cancelling the installation D* decided that meant closing my D* account completely. Took a week to get the service turned back on and the piece/parts reactivated.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't plan on changing anything, i am an old 'Total Choice' with locals customer, and will wait to see what happens also.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

This strikes me as another one of their ‘I’ll agree to pay for anything’ charges like $99 for SuperFan or a $300 for a PVR. Always fixed with a phone call.

peace . . .


----------



## warriorking (Jan 31, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> I don't plan on changing anything, i am an old 'Total Choice' with locals customer, and will wait to see what happens also.


Have the same package along with locals and HD Access, I remember they kept promising more HD channels for months along with my locals in HD,always saying it will be next month, then maybe June then August, and so on and so on... Now after finally delivering part of what they promised (Still haven't come through with my Locals in HD)they turn around and pull several of the Complete Hd channels (Non of the upconverted SD Feeds crap) and put them in a totally different Tier and tell me to pay additional money for those same channels I was paying for all along....


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

News
DIRECTV Raising Monthly Prices For HD
Customers will lose three channels unless they pay $4.99 extra, says e-mail notice.
By Swanni
--------------------
http://www.tvpredictions.com/dprices101807.htm


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'll still wait to see how this shakes out. Swanni has been known to be misinformed at times.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm going to sit and wait to see what happens. I'm still on the Total Choice Plus subscriber with HD Access and DirecTV DVR service.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

spamstew said:


> I'm going to sit and wait to see what happens. I'm still on the Total Choice Plus subscriber with HD Access and DirecTV DVR service.


If your getting the channels you want in HD, and at the cost you want, than why change. However the new plan is still not a bad deal for the number of HD channels your getting.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jtn said:


> If your getting the channels you want in HD, and at the cost you want, than why change. However the new plan is still not a bad deal for the number of HD channels your getting.


Because what he is getting now will not be what he gets later. The extra channels like MGM, NGC, HD Theater, HDnet, HDnet Movies and UHD will be turned off in December.

I signed up on line and got the three months free extension.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Because what he is getting now will not be what he gets later. The extra channels like MGM, NGC, HD Theater, HDnet, HDnet Movies and UHD will be turned off in December.
> 
> I signed up on line and got the three months free extension.


Did you actually get 3 months free extension, or are you getting nothing more than free (like the rest of us) until December 15th?

In other words, does your "free period" extend well beyond the 15th of December, or will it expire on the 15th. From your posting, you seem to be saying you should be free until say, January 18th (assuming today is the start of your extension)

If this is true (it is a real 3 month extension at sign-up prior to Dec 15th), then wouldn't it make sense to wait until the 14th of December to sign up, and get until March 15th free ?

Inquiring, alleged minds want to know.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Because what he is getting now will not be what he gets later. The extra channels like MGM, NGC, HD Theater, HDnet, HDnet Movies and UHD will be turned off in December.
> 
> I signed up on line and got the three months free extension.


but you just need to sign up for the new plan. And you need an HR20/21 H20, to get the HD channels all 100 by end of year since all HD programming is going to MPEG 4 satellites 92 or 103, which the HR-10 cannot receive.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jtn said:


> but you just need to sign up for the new plan. And you need an HR20/21 H20, to get the HD channels all 100 by end of year since all HD programming is going to MPEG 4 satellites 92 or 103, which the HR-10 cannot receive.


OK, I'll bite: how are you recording 1 OTA and 2 SAT channels at the same time with one HR-20? (maybe you are using both the primary and the bedroom HR20, in which case, posting the obvious is ....well....pointless.)


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

hasan said:


> OK, I'll bite: how are you recording 1 OTA and 2 SAT channels at the same time with one HR-20? (maybe you are using both the primary and the bedroom HR20, in which case, posting the obvious is ....well....pointless.)


Both units are capable of recording 1 OTA program and 2 satellite programs at the same time. The manual does say it can do this, and I record many programs on the living room unit primarily during the week. Lots of PBS (OTA HD), and HD locals via satellite. At some point I will buy a digital camera to show you. If I used both HR20's at the same time, I could record 2 OTA and 4 satellite programs.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got the grandfathered Total Choice Plus and locals and have had HD for at least 3 years now. I'll wait and see hoping they grandfather this as well.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> I've got the grandfathered Total Choice Plus and locals and have had HD for at least 3 years now. I'll wait and see hoping they grandfather this as well.


get in HD versus the new HD extra pack? Since I'm only interested in HD, I don't mind getting the premium pack with HD, DVR. They are giving me a credit of $10.00 per month for a year. So I'm getting HD, DVR, premium all movie channels for the $99. So you have to do what works for you. I think they restrict some HD channels to those with the premium, like the MGMHD.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> Did you actually get 3 months free extension, or are you getting nothing more than free (like the rest of us) until December 15th?
> 
> In other words, does your "free period" extend well beyond the 15th of December, or will it expire on the 15th. From your posting, you seem to be saying you should be free until say, January 18th (assuming today is the start of your extension)
> 
> ...


They may not be offering 3 free months then and it is three free months from when you sign up.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

jtn said:


> Both units are capable of recording 1 OTA program and 2 satellite programs at the same time. The manual does say it can do this, and I record many programs on the living room unit primarily during the week. Lots of PBS (OTA HD), and HD locals via satellite. At some point I will buy a digital camera to show you. If I used both HR20's at the same time, I could record 2 OTA and 4 satellite programs.


I'm afraid you are mistaken, this is not possible.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jtn said:


> Both units are capable of recording 1 OTA program and 2 satellite programs at the same time. The manual does say it can do this, and I record many programs on the living room unit primarily during the week. Lots of PBS (OTA HD), and HD locals via satellite. At some point I will buy a digital camera to show you. If I used both HR20's at the same time, I could record 2 OTA and 4 satellite programs.


I hate to break it to you this way in a public forum, but your information (and the manual) are hopelessly incorrect. When you put that info in your signature it says you "are" doing it. I'd like to know how you "are doing it", when it is NOT POSSIBLE.

The manual has been wrong from day one....but forget the manual. You say, you "are doing it"....please, tell us how.

Give us the show dates/times, please. (where you actually did 3 recordings at the same time, or recorded two things at the same time, and watched a 3rd channel). There is *no 3rd tuner available to the user*

There's no horrible harm in making this mistake, so don't take it too hard....lots of people got confused over this when the HR20 first came out.

I would say, when you find yourself in a hole, stop digging. (hint: you're in a hole)

Getting back to reality, however, you can record 2 things at a time:

2 sat
1 sat and 1 ota
2 ota

That's it.

Now....you can do something else, that is worthy of mention:

You can record TWO channels (as above) at the same time, and WATCH a previously recorded show.....all at the same time, which is pretty neat, in and of itself.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

hasan said:


> The manual has been wrong from day one....but forget the manual. You say, you "are doing it"....please, tell us how.


Exactly. I just tried setting up simultaneous recordings for 1 OTA and 2 SATs and it didn't work.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Because what he is getting now will not be what he gets later. The extra channels like MGM, NGC, HD Theater, HDnet, HDnet Movies and UHD will be turned off in December.


Not entirely true, if a customer only has mpeg2 equipment they will stay with the same package and price they have currently.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

How about us with both an HR10 and HR20?

Maybe its time to see if I can get them to send me another HR20 to replace the HR10 they already shipped me an HR20 to replace earlier this year?

I'd like to keep the HR10 since there will be new TiVo features added in the future, but if virtually the only thing I can get on it in HD is my OTA locals, not sure I'd use it much.

Who will have remote booking first? HR10 owners or HR20?



kaysersoze said:


> Not entirely true, if a customer only has mpeg2 equipment they will stay with the same package and price they have currently.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

No offense, but I hope they don't send HR20s to replace HR10s that they already sent a replacement HR20 for. I've had three HR10s replaced - or upgraded - with HR20s and kept the HR10s active, but I can't see myself now asking them to send me another HR20 to "upgrade" the same HR10 again. Not my style.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Time to sign up for the hd extra pack? For me, never. Nothing there that is worth paying more to get.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

So what will be the next group of channels that you need to buy by subscribing to another 'package'? :nono2: 

D* is leading you all around with a leash clipped onto your HD nose ring.

--- CHAS


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

HIPAR said:


> D* is leading you all around with a leash clipped onto your HD nose ring.


 And E* will just jack the price up for everybody come February like they always do.


----------



## warriorking (Jan 31, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> So what will be the next group of channels that you need to buy by subscribing to another 'package'? :nono2:
> 
> D* is leading you all around with a leash clipped onto your HD nose ring.
> 
> --- CHAS


:nono2: Won't know that till Direct finds out which HD channels are watched the most and when they do :grin: SHAZAM!!!! they will suddenly be pulled into a whole new HD Package ....All of course for the low low price of 4.99 extra...It will probably take place whenever the D11 SAT comes online....


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

l8er said:


> And E* will just jack the price up for everybody come February like they always do.


Yes, and Directv will wait until March and jack up prices for everybody like they always do.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

ethos said:


> Yes, and Directv will wait until March and jack up prices for everybody like they always do.


And Charlie will pull a cpl more "fees" out of his you know where. Charlie"we have a fee for that" Ergen, the leader in HD blustering.


----------



## mrroboto007 (Jul 16, 2007)

First time post - loooong time lurker. 

I've read through the posts concerning this topic but can't quite find what I'm looking for. Just for the sake of clarity: what HD channels will the HR10-250 receive after Dec. 15th?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mrroboto007 said:


> First time post - loooong time lurker.
> 
> I've read through the posts concerning this topic but can't quite find what I'm looking for. Just for the sake of clarity: what HD channels will the HR10-250 receive after Dec. 15th?


As long as you pay the $5 charge you will keep what you have now until some time next year when those channels are moved over to MPEG4.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

jtn said:


> Both units are capable of recording 1 OTA program and 2 satellite programs at the same time. The manual does say it can do this, and I record many programs on the living room unit primarily during the week. Lots of PBS (OTA HD), and HD locals via satellite. At some point I will buy a digital camera to show you. If I used both HR20's at the same time, I could record 2 OTA and 4 satellite programs.


So you are recording 2 satellite and 1 OTA on the same HR20 at the same time? I've been thinking about getting an OTA antenna installed, but I've read comments in this forum saying it won't work - that only 2 programs can be recorded at the same time.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> As long as you pay the $5 charge you will keep what you have now until some time next year when those channels are moved over to MPEG4.


Sorry, but this is wrong. He pays $9.99 now and he will continue to see the same channels he has noe. As far as the changeover of those to Mpeg4, I don't think D* has made any announcement as to if or when they will be moved.

On a Side note, if you look at D* history they when they make changes to the programming that will require you to have different equipment in order to recieve the channels you currently recieve, they cover the upgrade costs. ie: LA Local HD and LA distant network HD.

That may be the worst sentance ever written


----------



## mrroboto007 (Jul 16, 2007)

So, if I don't pay the extra $5 then I will get less. Is this DirecTV's less than thinly disguised attempt to "push" HR10-250 owners to move to the HR20? Kind of slowly bleeding us out...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

kaysersoze said:


> Sorry, but this is wrong. He pays $9.99 now and he will continue to see the same channels he has noe. As far as the changeover of those to Mpeg4, I don't think D* has made any announcement as to if or when they will be moved.
> 
> On a Side note, if you look at D* history they when they make changes to the programming that will require you to have different equipment in order to recieve the channels you currently recieve, they cover the upgrade costs. ie: LA Local HD and LA distant network HD.
> 
> That may be the worst sentance ever written


HDNET, HDNET Movies, and Universal HD is a part of the HD extra package and you will need to pay $4.99 to keep them.

All HD channels will be moved to MPEG4 some time next year.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

mrroboto007 said:


> So, if I don't pay the extra $5 then I will get less. Is this DirecTV's less than thinly disguised attempt to "push" HR10-250 owners to move to the HR20? Kind of slowly bleeding us out...


No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


----------



## mrroboto007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


I see. Thank you all for clearing this matter up. This is a truly informative board.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

Ken984 said:


> No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


Much better explanation


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kaysersoze said:


> Sorry, but this is wrong. He pays $9.99 now and he will continue to see the same channels he has noe.


I agree with BMoreRavens on this one. Unless DIRECTV is going to offer a special MPEG2 HD bundle, the price of the existing programming will jump up to $14.98/month for the same programming they are getting today.

I can't see them not bumping up the price or they would have considerable confusion with subscribers who have the HD Extra channels on their MPEG2 receivers but not on their MPEG4 receivers. $14.98/month for as few as seven channels (or $9.99 for four) is pretty sorry.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ken984 said:


> No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


I bet you're wrong.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> I bet you're wrong.


I could be, but it is a very simple thing for them to do, legacy equipment has one set of rules and the new stuff has another set. It won't be too long before they get around to telling the legacy people to come on and get with it anyway, they will get rid of mpeg2 HD pretty quickly once they get D11 up.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

But what about us who have both the HR10 and HR20?



Ken984 said:


> No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> I bet you're wrong.


I know he is right.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> ...
> I can't see them not bumping up the price or they would have considerable confusion with subscribers who have the HD Extra channels on their MPEG2 receivers but not on their MPEG4 receivers. $14.98/month for as few as seven channels (or $9.99 for four) is pretty sorry.


And to confuse things even more, some of us don't have the 5 LNB dish yet but do have a HR20. One of my HR10 was just replaced with a HR20 throught the DirecTV PP.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> So you are recording 2 satellite and 1 OTA on the same HR20 at the same time? I've been thinking about getting an OTA antenna installed, but I've read comments in this forum saying it won't work - that only 2 programs can be recorded at the same time.


i just tried to record ch 4-1 ota & ch 5 sat & could not get to a 3rd
channel....so unless i am missing a trick i don't think it is possible


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ken984 said:


> I could be, but it is a very simple thing for them to do, legacy equipment has one set of rules and the new stuff has another set. It won't be too long before they get around to telling the legacy people to come on and get with it anyway, they will get rid of mpeg2 HD pretty quickly once they get D11 up.


Does D* have a viable L-band capable MDU solution that is widely deployed? Many have used the defense that all that needs to be done is replace the receivers, but the installed base of MDU systems is a much bigger problem for some percentage of the subscriber base.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hiker said:


> And to confuse things even more, some of us don't have the 5 LNB dish yet but do have a HR20. One of my HR10 was just replaced with a HR20 throught the DirecTV PP.


You should press them for the new dish. I would guess that you won't have any trouble convincing them. You might get roped into a 24 month commitment by the dish install though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ccr1958 said:


> i just tried to record ch 4-1 ota & ch 5 sat & could not get to a 3rd channel....so unless i am missing a trick i don't think it is possible


This is a widely recognized error in the manual. Recording of three channels of your choice simultaneously is not currently supported.

Recording three channels at once (2 satellite, 1 OTA) seems to be an exclusive feature of the DISH ViP622/ViP722.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> You should press them for the new dish. I would guess that you won't have any trouble convincing them. You might get roped into a 24 month commitment by the dish install though.


Thanks, I'm in the process of installing the dish myself. I don't want a commitment and the installers who have come out in the past looked and acted like they just escaped from San Quentin.  I don't live far from there so it might be true. :eek2: My LOS situation is iffy because of trees, so I've put up the Slimline dish and I'm waiting for a meter to arrive to see what kind of signal I can get. The Phase II+ dish I'm using now doesn't have a strong signal but it might just need tweaking.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Also for those of us who have legacy equipment only or no 5 LNB dish or no H20/HR20, it looks hopeful that we won't lose the HD Extra pack channels we get now. See the posts by incog-neato here.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

i still don't see any reason for me personally to add the extra pack, since there aren't many things ( except the MHD) that i would be willing to pay for . I actually LIKE the MHD channel, its really cool and gives you the feeling that you are there at the concert!

Can't justify paying for just that channel though ( until they add something more to it), i will not be adding it.


----------



## HDhysteria (Sep 16, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> There is speculation, and I have been firmly in that camp since the Dec 15th date started getting tossed around, that for those who have been getting the HD Access all along, and therefore the channels slated for the HD Extra Pack, they will continue to receive those channels just as they are now long after Dec 15th as long as they don't make any changes to their package.
> 
> So, conceivably six months down the line, people could still be receiving these "free" (grandfathered into their HD Access sub) if they don't jump in now on the HD Extra Pack on the web site. Only slightly harmed from a monetary standpoint with a $4.99 a month charge you may not have had to be paying.


....and then there is this article

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4390010

which contains the quote

"The best part? Those new feeds won't cost HD subscribers an extra dime. There's a word for all this...heavenly."


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Im waiting till Dec when the channels cut off, then Ill activate the Extra pack.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDhysteria said:


> "The best part? Those new feeds won't cost HD subscribers an extra dime. There's a word for all this...heavenly."


Remember that this is in reference to the previous paragraph which mentions only SciFi, FX and CNN.

It doesn't surprise me that a population who seems bent on dismissing the VOOM channels would also be willing to give up real 24/7 HD programming because it is placed a little "out of reach". It is obvious to me that DIRECTV had second thoughts about the HD Extra package when they decided to leave Discovery HD Theater out of the mix. I think DIRECTV HD subscribers are going to find that their HD offerings are substantially lacking compelling HD content without the rumored HD Extra package.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> Does D* have a viable L-band capable MDU solution that is widely deployed? Many have used the defense that all that needs to be done is replace the receivers, but the installed base of MDU systems is a much bigger problem for some percentage of the subscriber base.


Widely deployed, no. If I remember what I have read it is all coming together, that is one reason they are not forcing the change to mpeg4 now. MFH3 will take care of all of this, but just like everything else its expensive right now, so MDU operators will drag their feet as much as possible, but progress can't be stopped. D* needs that bandwidth, 72.5 is not a permanent solution, they have to get all the mpeg2 channels off the 101-110-119 so they can move those LIL.

HR20 can "record" 3 at once if you count the VOD tuner, biggest problem with the vip622 is only 1 ota tuner, so 3 at once is nice but its not as good as it should be.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

harsh said:


> I think DIRECTV HD subscribers are going to find that their HD offerings are substantially lacking compelling HD content without the rumored HD Extra package.


24/7 HD is certainly not a widespread reality right now. VOOM channels and HD Extra Pack channels are where you're going to find the majority of that for the near future.

Compelling? Compelling is in the eye of the beholder. I was a VOOM subscriber when they were their own entity. Monsters HD was pretty cool. A few of the movie channels were OK, though massively repetitive. Extreme sports and concerts and artsy shows don't interest me, so nothing compelling for me there. I'm a little more interested in nature programming like you'll find on Discovery and such.

Compelling for me is seeing the programming I already watch in HD rather than SD. The Shield on FX, Battlestar Galactica on SciFi - programs that I am truly interested in now being available in HD - that's what I'm looking at as compelling programming.

Once those channels/networks that until now have been solely SD go HD, and more than just part-time, I will feel just fine with it. As for the HD Extra Pack; I'm not really one to watch a program simply because it's HD. Lacking programming that I am truly interested in, I will not be paying any extra for the Extra Pack - even if it is the main source for 24/7 HD programming.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> No if you are using legacy equipment, you will continue to pay $9.99 just like now for the same channels as always, in the future they may require an upgrade to mpeg4 and then things will change for you.


I have both an HR20 and an (owned) HR10 active, and I have NOT been asked for my $4.99, nor does HD Extra show up as a line item on my bill, not even at $0.00

I imagine if I were to disconnect the (owned) HR10, I'd be hit with a request for $4.99. So I pay $4.99 as either an additional receiver or HD Extra. Think I'll keep the HR10 connected, better deal. Gets OTA, too, and will long after everyone is moved to HR21s.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> But what about us who have both the HR10 and HR20?


I think anyone who has an active, owned, HR10 is grandfathered until the Mpeg2 channels die. Probably should drop the HD package price to $5 total for those with only an HR10.


----------

